# Oil Problem!



## cornwall123 (Sep 1, 2014)

Got a 2008 Ford Fiesta.
I last used it a month ago (as I am on holiday and use the wife's car)

I went to start it today but it wouldn't! 
There is petrol in the engine, but to my horror there is minimum oil in the car!
There was def oil in the car a month ago... if it makes a difference, I am parked on a slope with the engine up higher (has lots of the oil drained down away from the engine? or am i being stupid?)
I plan on topping up the oil BUT how long should I wait before starting the engine OR is this completely the wrong thing to do and it wont work even if I top up the oil? - doing more damage than help?

Any help will be gratefully received!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

As long as it is indicated on the dipstick range (i.e. dots or hash lines) you should be fine in the short term.

Most dipsticks just indicate the range and usually only cover about 1 quart. 

If it is parked on a hill, the dipstick reading will not be accurate. Get it on level ground and re-check.


----------



## cornwall123 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thank you,

oil is just registering on the dipstick - so not even at the minimum.
I was due to have a car service this year as it has been a year since the last oil change.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sounds like your car is starting to use oil---so you better get in the habit of checking the oil when you gas up----


----------



## cj133 (May 16, 2011)

If you're parked on a slope checking the oil is moot.
The car must be fairly level in order to check the oil.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

No matter the oil level, it should start, so the oil level is a moot point at this time. 

Adding oil ain't going to get it to start. 

We need to discuss why it ain't startin. 

Does it crank, backfire, or just bzzzt.

ED


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

If it sat for a month it could be just bad gas. Usually takes longer than that but certainly depends.


----------



## cj133 (May 16, 2011)

How many miles on the car?
For some reason timing belt or fuel pump came to mind but there is no way of knowing without mileage.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

cornwall123 said:


> I last used it a month ago (as I am on holiday and use the wife's car)
> 
> I went to start it today but it wouldn't!


When you say that it wouldn't start, what happens? Do you hear the engine turning over and it just won't fire up? 

Or, you turn the key and hear absolutely nothing? 

With the key on and car off, does your headlights work?



cornwall123 said:


> parked on a slope with the engine up higher (has lots of the oil drained down away from the engine? or am i being stupid?)


No, not being stupid. It makes perfect sense. The oil reading could be off due to the car being on the slope. If you top it off now, you could overfill it. I suggest getting the car to the nearest level ground and then check the oil. Just gotta get it started first!


----------

